# Can you help me?



## jess oh seven

Como é "can you help me?" em português?

_Pode você ajudar-me?_
_Me pode você ajudar?_

Onde é que ponho o pronome?? Tenho de tirar la "r" de "ajudar" na primeira pergunta?

Ainda tenho muitos problemas com os pronomes portugueses...

Muito obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Hi Jess

_Pode você ajudar-me?_
Melhor: Pode ajudar-me? / Você pode me ajudar?


----------



## jess oh seven

muiiiiiito obrigaaaada


----------



## ana lacerda

OI
Você, é utilizado pelos brasileiros.O mais correcto é dizer: Pode ajudar-me? Ou dizer o nome da pessoa primeiro caso se saiba....Senhor.....pode ajudar-me...

A minha avó ensinou-me que tratar alguém por você é falta de educação...


----------



## Vanda

> A minha avó ensinou-me que tratar alguém por você é falta de educação...


 
Ana, tenho certeza de que você não quer entrar no mérito dessa questão num fórum habitado por portugueses e brasileiros.  
Como você é nova por aqui, talvez fosse bom fazer uma pesquisa sobre o uso de _você _nas variantes da língua portuguesa, uso este que já foi extensamente discutido neste fórum.


​


----------



## ana lacerda

Olá Vanda
Tem razão, sou nova por aqui.O melhor será eu pesquizar mais. Porém disseram que este forum serve para partilharmos o nosso saber se isso ajudar alguém de alguma maneira, além de sermos objectivos e respeitar sempre a pergunta "mãe". A pergunta era ".......em português".


----------



## Vanda

Entendo Ana, mas a Jess também já freqüenta nosso cantinho por algum tempo e já está começando a entender que há algumas pequenas diferenças básicas.


----------



## Outsider

ana lacerda said:


> Olá Vanda
> Tem razão, sou nova por aqui.O melhor será eu pesquizar mais. Porém disseram que este forum serve para partilharmos o nosso saber se isso ajudar alguém de alguma maneira, além de sermos objectivos e respeitar sempre a pergunta "mãe". A pergunta era ".......em português".


Ana, mesmo que queira falar só do português de Portugal, não é verdade que o "você" seja necessariamente de evitar. Algumas pessoas aqui gostam de usá-lo.
E, de qualquer forma, ninguém vai chatear um estrangeiro, que está a ter o trabalho de aprender a nossa língua, por dizer "você", espero.


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> Ana, mesmo que queira falar só do português de Portugal, não é verdade que o "você" seja necessariamente de evitar. Algumas pessoas aqui gostam de usá-lo.
> E, de qualquer forma, ninguém vai chatear um estrangeiro, que está a ter o trabalho de aprender a nossa língua, por dizer "você", espero.


 
Muito sensato, Outsider. Aliás, nós deveríamos evitar esses embates entre as formas do Brasil e de Portugal. Até porque, isso não faz o menor sentido, uma vez que nós nos entendemos perfeitamente e isso só faria deixar os aprendizes da nossa língua inseguros.

A propósito de "*você*", não só não é falta de educação como o nome deriva de uma forma ultra-respeitosa de se dirigir a um interlocutor: Vossa Mercê. Era a forma padrão no Brasil colonial, e beirava o rococó...

No mais, eu pessoalmente acho que "você" soa muito mais doce do que "tu", vocês concordam? Tu é muito usado no Rio de Janeiro, no Pará e no sul do Brasil.

Até mais...


----------



## Alentugano

ana lacerda said:


> OI
> Você, é utilizado pelos brasileiros.O mais correcto é dizer: Pode ajudar-me? Ou dizer o nome da pessoa primeiro caso se saiba....Senhor.....pode ajudar-me...
> 
> A minha avó ensinou-me que tratar alguém por você é falta de educação...


 
Olá, bem-vinda ao fórum.
Na minha opinião é preciso ter atenção quando fazemos certo tipo de generalizações.
Aqui pelo Baixo Alentejo não é falta de educação tratar alguém por você, muito pelo contrário: eu trato os meus pais e outros familiares, vizinhos, e, em geral, pessoas mais velhas do que eu, por você. 
Algumas pessoas mais idosas ainda usam o "vossemecê", palavra que terá dado origem a "você". Há umas boas dezenas de anos o tratamento por "vossemecê" era amplamente utilizado e constituía uma forma respeitosa de tratamento. 
Com o desenvolvimento das vias e meios de comunicação, o interior/província tem vindo a aproximar-se e a sofrer uma maior influência do litoral e das grandes cidades, adquirindo novos hábitos, inclusive linguísticos. 
Hoje é comum os filhos tratarem os pais por tu mas há vinte anos não era.
Mesmo assim, arrisco dizer que o tratamento por "tu" continua a ser um tratamento maioritariamente horizontal, isto é, reservado para aqueles que nos são semelhantes - irmãos, amigos, pessoas de mesma faixa etária, etc.

Saudações alentejanas.


----------



## Lusitania

Tal como a Ana evito o "você" porque sempre me ensinaram a evitá-lo e a dirigir-me às pessoas pelo seu nome, sempre que me dirigisse a elas de uma forma mais informal, ou seja, na terceira pessoa.
Claro que, com tanto contacto com a galera do Brasil, já não me incomoda o tratamento por "você" sinto-o um pouco mais como o "you" em inglês que serve para tudo.

Pessoalmente, prefiro o "tu" e a forma mais informal de estar dos espanhois. 

Seria interessante porque existe esta coisa anti-você de portugal, a minha família do Algarve e do Alentejo nunca se incomodou com isto mas a da zona de lisboa sim, será regional? Será que se propagou no período pós-colonial e que se foi esbatendo? Seria interessante saber.

Jess, o seu português está uma perfeição. Parabéns.


----------



## ana lacerda

Olá a todos

Fico feliz por terem a generosidade de dar o vosso ponto de vista acerca desta palavra :você. Quanto a mim enriqueci o meu conhecimento, não obstante de que continuarei a tratar as pessoas pela forma como me educaram.Só quero dizer que realmente a lingua portuguesa é muito traicoeira....o importante é entendermo-nos, ser e fazer os outros felizes.
Espero que a Jess tenha tirado as suas dúvidas e que não a tenhamos confundido mais.
Só por curiosidade: a minha avó era, digamos de uma "casta" especial de zona de Santa Comba Dão.
Bem Haja a todos


----------



## magdala

Como lisboeta adoptada, pois sempre vivi na área da Grande Lisboa, com excepção de uns poucos d'anos no norte, devo acrescentar, que por duas vezes, que eu me lembre, fui severamente chamada à atenção, tinha eu 13 ou 14 anos, por ter tratado señoras maduras por você. "Isso é muito feio", exclamaram, mas não me conseguiram explicar porquê. Sempre fiquei intrigada com este feito. Apenas me explicaram que devia tratar as pessoas mais velhas por D. Pancracio ou Dª Graciosa, ou o Sr. e a Sra. Para mim, chegada de um pais onde até o rei trata toda a gente por tu, foi uma desagradavel surpresa.


----------



## Outsider

Os pronomes de tratamento já foram discutidos antes aqui no fórum. Vejam «A palavra "você" em Portugal».


----------



## magdala

Esqueçi-me de acrescentar que não é habitual dizer-se em Portugal : *Você pode ajudar-me*, ainda que seja correcto, é desnessário, a não ser que tenhamos preferência por alguêm(entre outros presentes) para dar-nos essa ajuda. 
Caso contrário, basta: *Pode ajudar-me*?; *poderia ajudar-me*?; *poderia dar-me uma ajuda*?; *importa-se de me dar uma ajuda*?; *seria possível dar-me uma ajuda*? Tudo isto claro em Portugal!


----------



## Lusitania

É esse o espírito da coisa. Evitar o você


----------



## Outsider

E também se diz em Portugal *"Pode-me ajudar?"*, que em minha opinião é a melhor escolha, porque combina o que há de comum entre o português europeu e o brasileiro.


----------



## jazyk

Mas em português brasileiro espontâneo a tendência é fazer próclise com o verbo no infinitivo: Pode me ajudar? Por isso que é incomum um brasileiro usar o hífen nessa situação, porque não corresponde à nossa colocação.


----------



## Lusitania

Eu digo "Pode ajudar-me?" sempre achei o hífen uma chatice, será que o acordo luso-brasileiro para a ortografia prevê a sua abolição?


----------



## jazyk

Não prevê a sua abolição, mas prevê a sua simplificação com os prefixos (auto, contra, extra, intra, infra, anti, etc.), o que me parece uma medida bastante acertada.


----------



## Lusitania

Ficando tudo junto? Eu já escrevo tudo junto na maior parte dos casos. Seja como for, a gramática de português é descritiva e não normativa de forma a abarcar a diversidade dos lusófonos. Por isso escrever no Brasil ou Angola como se escreve em Portugal ou Cabo Verde, entre todos os CPLP e vice versa não é errado.


----------



## jazyk

> Ficando tudo junto?


Diante de consoante (menos s, h e r) sim, o que já acontece com a maioria dos prefixos.



> Seja como for, a gramática de português é descritiva e não normativa de forma a abarcar a diversidade dos lusófonos.


Tenho sérias dúvidas com relação a isso.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Mas em português brasileiro espontâneo a tendência é fazer próclise com o verbo no infinitivo: Pode me ajudar? Por isso que é incomum um brasileiro usar o hífen nessa situação, porque não corresponde à nossa colocação.


É verdade, mas acho que na fala não se nota a diferença. O "me" soa apenas a "entre"-clítico.


----------



## jazyk

Eu noto-a claramente.


----------



## Outsider

Bem, claro, o sotaque português é bem diferente do brasileiro. 
Mas se pedir a um brasileiro para dizer "pode me[-]ajudar" e depois "pode-me ajudar", acha que o homem comum nota alguma diferença?


----------



## Lusitania

jazyk said:


> Tenho sérias dúvidas com relação a isso.


 

Porquê? aqui os professores de português dizem isso precisamente, escrever português em Portugal na variante do Brasil não é incorrecto.


----------



## jazyk

Claro que não é, mas nem a variante do Brasil é, por assim dizer, o português que a maioria das pessoas fala.


----------



## Outsider

Lusitania said:


> Porquê? aqui os professores de português dizem isso precisamente, escrever português em Portugal na variante do Brasil não é incorrecto.


"Incorrecto" é uma palavra muito forte. No entanto, existe uma grafia oficial em cada país, que é a que é usada em publicações do governo, nas escolas, e preferida na comunicação social. Isto é definido por lei.

P.S. Estamos a desviar-nos do tópico.


----------



## Lusitania

Sim é verdade, mas quando estudava no secundário os professores consideravam errado escrever português na variante do Brasil. 

Na faculdade já não tive esse problema, mas também era uma universidade praticamente geminada com a Universidade Gama e Filho com alunos brasileiros e portugueses, tendo igualmente professores de ambos países. 
Há pouco tempo fui tirar um curso de escrita criativa e os professores disseram que se considera a gramática portuguesa descritiva e não normativa, posso escrever português na variante do Brasil sem ser considerado errado.


----------



## jazyk

> Na faculdade já não tive esse problema, mas também era uma universidade praticamente *germinada* com a Universidade Gama e Filho com alunos brasileiros e portugueses, tendo igualmente professores de ambos países.


Que bom que você saiu viva de lá.  



> P.S. Estamos a desviar-nos do tópico.


Tem toda a razão.


----------



## Lusitania

Ui! Sempre em cima do acontecimento.  (Estou muito cansada hoje. Dia péssimo)

Sobrevivi e foi uma experiência muito interessante. Lamentavelmente perdi o contacto com muita gente, que anda por esse mundo fora.

Qual era o tópico mesmo?


----------



## jazyk

Acho que era "Quem veio primeiro: o ovo ou a galinha?".


----------



## Lusitania

Eu vou pela galinha  se bem que no Brasil esta da galinha também tem que se lhe diga  

Bom fim-de-semana a todos e a todas


----------



## Leck

jess oh seven

para tornar a sua fala mais espontânea, aconselharia que falasse:

'Alguém pode me dar uma mãozinha (ou mão)?'

Similar to 'can you give me a hand?'

Or even: 'Alguém me ajude aqui?'


----------



## jazyk

Ótimas sugestões, mas note que a última oração não é uma pergunta, e sim um pedido no imperativo, portanto não cabe o ponto de interrogação.


----------



## jess oh seven

^ por quê escreveste isso aqui?

obrigada a tudos pela ajuda... pus um anúncio na universidade mas ainda não recebi uma resposta  nunca falarei português!


----------



## Vanda

Claro que vai!  Olha nós aqui!


----------

